# [Wet Thumb Forum]-MH Retrofit Kits



## Marcus Desaul (Feb 3, 2004)

Alright, going for a MH in my new 58g. Was thinking of topping it off with a Pendant but then the wife started talking about how that wouldn't look good so I started considering a Top with Retrofit Kit underneath.

My question to any and all. Is there anything special I need to know about mounting/making the unit work within the Hood? Do I need to invest in a fan because of heat? The unit already comes with a remote ballast, so I'm good there.

Any help is highly appreciated.


----------



## Marcus Desaul (Feb 3, 2004)

Alright, going for a MH in my new 58g. Was thinking of topping it off with a Pendant but then the wife started talking about how that wouldn't look good so I started considering a Top with Retrofit Kit underneath.

My question to any and all. Is there anything special I need to know about mounting/making the unit work within the Hood? Do I need to invest in a fan because of heat? The unit already comes with a remote ballast, so I'm good there.

Any help is highly appreciated.


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

Well I can't speak from experience as I too am in the middle of a MH retrofit, actually I'm adding 2 100W MH bulbs in between two T8 tubes in a regular AGA fixture. I'm not even going to try it without a fan though, I would certainly invest in one. I may also need to provide better protection for the glass lids as they too may get quite hot...

I'd say yes to the fan!

Giancarlo Podio


----------



## imported_Ibn (Dec 12, 2003)

Yes, you will definitely need a fan in there to keep things cooled, even with a remote ballast (unless you really want to heat up the tank). This is especially true if you're using an acrylic aquarium.

Ever seen a 450 gallon acrylic aquarium crack from heat? I have...at least pics anyways







.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

If you are going to have a canopy why not use PC lights?










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.

See my planted tank FAQ at http://members.dsl-only.net/~rex/
Caution, contains content which will offend sensitive people. Rated PG 13


----------



## Marcus Desaul (Feb 3, 2004)

Because the predominant number of Power Compact bulbs are too high on the kelvin scale to really benefit freshwater live plants. 10,000 kelvin doesn't do as much as the 6500 range. That and also there is more heat with PCs than with MH lights.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Marcus,

You should do some more research. There are many PC bulbs that are great for growing plants.5000k, 5500k, 6700k, 8800k, and 9325k. And in the opinion of many people the 9325k bulbs are the best for plant growth. And actually the heat is about the same with MH and PC lights. You remote mount the ballast and you drop the heat factor with PC lights. Also PC lights require a lot less room in the canopy. You won't find a lot of people using MH lights but will find a lot of people using PC. If you don't believe me start a poll here and find out. Check out www.ahsupply.com you will find some awesome PC light kits there.










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.

See my planted tank FAQ at http://members.dsl-only.net/~rex/
Caution, contains content which will offend sensitive people. Rated PG 13


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

As Rex pointed out, CFs are available in many more "flavors" than MH lights, this is what I'm finding out at the moment as I'm comparing different bulbs to use. My reasons for MH is that the new electronic ballasts can be had for $10 each at surplus outlets so the cost is comparable to CF kits. The ballast is self contained (no capacitor required) so it's smaller than traditional ballasts. The MH bubls last around 3 years at 12 hours a day and I have simply run out of space above the tank for more CFs, I can cram a lot more light in a small place using MH. Plus I love the sparkling effect that MH bulbs create and they seem to have a better spectrum than most flourescents.

I think once the costs of MH lighting match those of CFs we may find more and more people using them. From what I read, the quality of MH lighting is superior to that of flourescent lighting. In Europe for example MH lighting for planted tanks is more common than it is here at the moment.

I guess I'll know more once I turn the new lights on...

Giancarlo


----------



## Marcus Desaul (Feb 3, 2004)

Giancarlo,

I agree with your thoughts on MH lighting and this is why I've chosen MH over PC. I've found that many areas of print and many learned hobbyists, when costs were not an issue, most would choose/recommend MH.

My new setup on the 58 will be a 175w bulb which will enable me to have 3 watts per gallon. Another thing that I didn't mention is the fact that the MH bulbs seem to penetrate more deeply into the deep aquariums than do PCs. Not sure why this is but I've read it a few different places.

Marcus


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

Hi Marcus,

I ended up choosing 2 100W bulbs instead of a single 175W to get a better spread of light over my 55gal. I'm also using CFs and T8s over this tank so the light should be well spread in all corners of the tank. Only problem is that 100W bulbs are hard to come by in higher temps than 4000K and are not popular at all in the aquarium industry. But I found 4000K bulbs with 92CRI and nice spectrum so I'm planning to use those and balance the temperature out using the flourescent tubes.

In the end the two 100W MH bulbs, ballasts and base cost me around $100 so I can't complain.

Giancarlo Podio


----------



## Marcus Desaul (Feb 3, 2004)

Alright, I've gotten the Retro fit kit for the MH and I'm looking at this thing and looking at my hood and going ...hmmmm.

You see, basically this thing is a metal sheet with a bulp socket fixed to it and the cord running out the other side. The dilema is this. To get the sheet of metal flush with the hood, I've got to drill a hole in the hood for the cord to exit. Problem is that that won't look to hot coming right out the top of the ol' Wood Display hood.

Any of you thought up of something ingenious regarding how to get the cord out from there without going through the top of the hood?

Marcus.


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

I use some pieces of wood as spacers between the top of the housing and the top of the reflector. This allows the cord and any other wires to run between the two and also allows better heat dissipation. Perhaps you can do something similar.

Hope that helps
Giancarlo Podio


----------



## markstr (Feb 23, 2004)

If I could make a couple of suggestions here:
Go with the Fans for sure- ( IceCap thermos)
one on each side of the Canopy with a partial
open back.. 42.00 each but.....
Height of Canopy Suggest- 10-12" approx.


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

I'm going with the $4.20 fans









I was a little surprised however at the heat from MH bulbs, as Rex said it's not that much at all. My canopy is sitting on the tank, bulbs are about 2" from glass lids, not much hotter than the PC setup I had before. The ballasts are another beast however, seeing they weigh more than my dog there is little room for discussing their placement, they are staying on the floor!

I have a 250W MH setup on it's way too, that should put out a bit more heat than the 100W bulbs, but planning on using this as a pendant...

Giancarlo Podio


----------



## markstr (Feb 23, 2004)

Sounds Good!!
SOunds like you are using Glass up top is that correct??
If that's the case, you might want to think about removeing it..
(Reflective Purposes etc.) From experiance on this- Halides definetly
get hotter than PC's.. and you want to keep the bulbs aways from the water..
I have a Canopy set up on my 37 gal. (in production) and what I usally go
with (wood Wize) is 3/4" thick by 11-12" High on the Canopy and adjust bulbs
accordingly... Fans sit below the lights on each end.. This is for a Retro-style
set up....
ANyways,
thats just my 2-cents worth!!


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

Yes I have the standard glass lids on the tank. I don't mind if they limit a little of the light, more important that they keep any splashes away from the light bulbs. Along with the fan, these two 100W MH bulbs are not heating up the glass as much as the 110W CF lights used to without a fan. So I'm not too worried about heat at this stage... if the fan doesn't stop that is









It's just a regular all-glass twin stip light to give you an idea, I will however be installing another fan once the flourescent bulbs are mounted back in there, it's a little tight for both but I'm hoping the fans will keep everything cool. I may have to add an inch to the base of the fixture if the MH bulbs damage the flourescent bulbs in any way by being too close.

Thanks
Giancarlo Podio


----------



## imported_Ibn (Dec 12, 2003)

The reason that the MH bulbs aren't heating up the glass as much as the CF is probably due to the fact that the ballast is remotely mounted outside of the hood enclosure. I would also not place the hood on top of the tank, just in case the fan/s do stop.

Never tried the 100W MH setups before, but it sounds promising. Only have personal experience with 175W, 250W and 400W MH before (hence the heat issue). It'll be interesting to see how it does in the long run.


----------

